# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que sistema usas no teu aquário?

## Julio Macieira

Na verdade há muitos e alguns até sem nome, mas para ajuda estatistica e para informação de todos os membros de REEFFORUM gostariamos de saber que sistema usas no teu aquário?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Julio, quando o meu aqua estava montado gostei muito do Jaubert.
Deixou meu aqua bem estável durante 5 anos.

----------


## João Oliveira

Se podessem dar uma breve descrição de cada método era uma excelente ideia para quem como eu não faz a mínima ideia do que são essas coisas...

----------


## João Magano

Acedendo ao pedido do João Oliveira, vou tentar dar uma breve e simplificada descrição dos sistema referidos neste topico, sem aflorar promenores, nem as vantagens e desvantagens de cada um.


*DSB  Deep Sand Beds*
Consiste em ter uma camada de substrato relativamente profunda, no minimo de 6-7 cm, sendo normal entre 10 a 12 cm.
Este metodo de filtragem permite a redução de nitratos, uma vez que as zonas mais profundas da DSB serão pobres em Oxigenio proporcionado o desenvolvimento de bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela desnitrificação. Nas camadas superficiais da-se a nitrificação.

*Jaubert*  
Consiste na criação de uma zona junto ao fundo do aquario, através de placas (por exemplo as placas de filtro biologico usadas frequentemente nos aquario de agua doce), separando a areia do vidro, criando uma zona só de agua, com 1 a 1,5 cm de altura, esta zona, o plenum, pode ocupar parcialmente ou toda a base do aquario. Mais uma vez este sistema permite a Nitrificação nas camadas de areia junto a a superficie e a Desnitrificação junto ao plenum.

*Berlin*
Consiste na filtração essencialmente através de escumador (muitas vezes sobredimencionado para a capacidade do aquario) e de rocha viva (muita). Com o escumador pretende-se retirar o maximo de materia organica da agua antes que integre o ciclo do azoto, as bacterias residentes na Rocha Viva (aerobicas e anaerobicas) serão responsaveis pela nitrificação e desnitrificação da restante materia organica.

*Dry-Wet*
São fitros exteriores, que dão mais enfase á Nitrificação ao proporcionarem zonas de contacto directo com o Oxigenio (cascata de agua, por ex), consequentemente favorecendo o desenvolvimento de bacterias aerobicas. Alguns referem a capacidade de desnitrificação das zonas sempre submersas e portanto mais pobres em Oxigenio.

*Filtro Biologico*
É o classico filtro, que tanto pode ser de placa, interno ou externo que visa essencialmente a nitrificação, a agua é forçada a passar por um recipiente cheio de material favoravel a colonização por bacterias aerobicas (esponja, ceramicas, areia, etc).

----------


## João Oliveira

Obrigado pelo teu esclarecimento....

----------


## Gil Miguel

Excelente resumo Joao  :Wink:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Epá enganeime..... pus jaubert em vez de berlin  :Admirado:  :Admirado: 

 Cumps

----------


## José Perpétua

Boas...
Sou adepto do DSB.
No meu aquário com 195x70 de fundo tenho + ou - 180kg de aragamax sugar size.

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá pessoal  da Reefforum...
Como esta é minha primeira colocação neste forum apesar de estar inscrito a algum tempo, então vamos lá...
Tenho três aquários e em todos eles uso Plenum... ou melhor dizendo uso plenum desde 1983 acho que nem lembro como se chamava antes de adotarem o nome o nome Jaubert hehehehehe!!!  :SbSourire2:  
Naquela época as bombas eram muito engraçadas aqui no Brasil, ainda as tenho guardadas como lembrança{e funcionam}, pois o encaixe do impeler não era perfeito e de vez em quando escapava a tampa do direcionador e era muito engraçado, mas funcionava bem e faziamos uso do ozonio e UV para auxiliar o sistema, também continuo usando as mesmas rochas daquela época em um dos aquários pois estavam guardadas e somente as colonizei para o atual uso, mas com toda esta revolução de técnicas permaneceu o sistema, e continuo a usar o Plenum.
Penso que seja saudosismo hehehehe  :SbSourire2:  
Abraços a todos

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa noite a todos, 

cá estou eu outra vez com as minhas indecisões. Tenho quase abandonada a questão da Sump por diversas razões e por isso ando à procura de um sistema de filtragem "alternativo". Estava a pensar em conjugar vários tipos de filtragem. A ideia seria a seguinte:
Ter o sistema Jaubert com 2 filtros debaixo da placa (um em cada topo do aquário). Depois ter uma DSB. Ter bastante rocha viva e ter ainda um outro filtro para filtrar a superficie de água. Aqui tinha pensado ou num escumador ou então num filtro dry-wet.
O meu aquário é de 150x50x68 brutos e a ideia é ter poucos peixes mas sim bastantes invertebrados e corais.
Agradecia as vossa opiniões e já agora capacidade/potência dos diversos filtros que devo instalar. 
Será que esta ideia é assim tão absurda?
Muito obrigado mais uma vez.

Carlos Machado

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Acedendo ao pedido do João Oliveira, vou tentar dar uma breve e simplificada descrição dos sistema referidos neste topico, sem aflorar promenores, nem as vantagens e desvantagens de cada um.
> 
> 
> *DSB  Deep Sand Beds*
> Consiste em ter uma camada de substrato relativamente profunda, no minimo de 6-7 cm, sendo normal entre 10 a 12 cm.
> Este metodo de filtragem permite a redução de nitratos, uma vez que as zonas mais profundas da DSB serão pobres em Oxigenio proporcionado o desenvolvimento de bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela desnitrificação. Nas camadas superficiais da-se a nitrificação.
> 
> *Jaubert*  
> Consiste na criação de uma zona junto ao fundo do aquario, através de placas (por exemplo as placas de filtro biologico usadas frequentemente nos aquario de agua doce), separando a areia do vidro, criando uma zona só de agua, com 1 a 1,5 cm de altura, esta zona, o plenum, pode ocupar parcialmente ou toda a base do aquario. Mais uma vez este sistema permite a Nitrificação nas camadas de areia junto a a superficie e a Desnitrificação junto ao plenum.
> ...


esclarecedor :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :yb677:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Uso o Berlin mas...agora irei colocar mais uma cabeça motorizada e um filtro exterior com oxigenação para maior circulação de água, por isso ficará uma mistura  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcelo Alves

o meu sistea e:
Jaubert 
Consiste na criação de uma zona junto ao fundo do aquario, através de placas (por exemplo as placas de filtro biologico usadas frequentemente nos aquario de agua doce), separando a areia do vidro, criando uma zona só de agua, com 1 a 1,5 cm de altura, esta zona, o plenum, pode ocupar parcialmente ou toda a base do aquario. Mais uma vez este sistema permite a Nitrificação nas camadas de areia junto a a superficie e a Desnitrificação junto ao plenum.

abraco

----------


## DORA MARIA

> Acedendo ao pedido do João Oliveira, vou tentar dar uma breve e simplificada descrição dos sistema referidos neste topico, sem aflorar promenores, nem as vantagens e desvantagens de cada um.
> 
> 
> *DSB  Deep Sand Beds*
> Consiste em ter uma camada de substrato relativamente profunda, no minimo de 6-7 cm, sendo normal entre 10 a 12 cm.
> Este metodo de filtragem permite a redução de nitratos, uma vez que as zonas mais profundas da DSB serão pobres em Oxigenio proporcionado o desenvolvimento de bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela desnitrificação. Nas camadas superficiais da-se a nitrificação.
> 
> *Jaubert*  
> Consiste na criação de uma zona junto ao fundo do aquario, através de placas (por exemplo as placas de filtro biologico usadas frequentemente nos aquario de agua doce), separando a areia do vidro, criando uma zona só de agua, com 1 a 1,5 cm de altura, esta zona, o plenum, pode ocupar parcialmente ou toda a base do aquario. Mais uma vez este sistema permite a Nitrificação nas camadas de areia junto a a superficie e a Desnitrificação junto ao plenum.
> ...




 :Olá:  Boa Tarde...

Tenho andado por aqui a ler os topicos e ate agora tenho entendido + ou -
tudo o que e dito, mas... agora surgiu uma palavra aqui que para mim e nova

(peço desculpa pela ignorançia) 

O que e um escumador???? :SbSourire2:  :Admirado: 


Bem Hajam

----------


## marcoferro

Alguem poderia me dizer se no forum existe algum topico com informações detalhadas dos sistemas?

tenho duvidas para remontagem do meu novo aqua, sempre usei Jaubert 
mas to querendo aposenta-lo de vez ja que existem sistema bem mais simples e muito mais competentes

----------


## DORA MARIA

> o meu sistea e:
> Jaubert 
> Consiste na criação de uma zona junto ao fundo do aquario, através de placas (por exemplo as placas de filtro biologico usadas frequentemente nos aquario de agua doce), separando a areia do vidro, criando uma zona só de agua, com 1 a 1,5 cm de altura, esta zona, o plenum, pode ocupar parcialmente ou toda a base do aquario. Mais uma vez este sistema permite a Nitrificação nas camadas de areia junto a a superficie e a Desnitrificação junto ao plenum.
> 
> abraco


Ola, como coloco um tópico neste forúm?
Péço desculpa, mas alguém me explica?... como se eu fosse muito burra!!!!!!
 :yb624: 

Obrigado

----------

